# UE-PA15CC USB to Parallel Port Cable Drivers



## chiped (Sep 26, 2008)

I bought a USB to Parallel port cable UE-PA15CC for non printing purpose [basically for EEPROM programming, robotics].
It came with a CD of drivers for 98 and ME. But no drivers for XP as it says XP detects it automatically. But my Operating system has not detected it. Also it doesnt accept the 98 or ME drivers.:upset:
The manufacturer is WanTeng (http://www.wantong3w.com)
I am using XP SP2 64-bit Edition.
Where can I find the drivers for this cable?
Please help


----------



## chiped (Sep 26, 2008)

sOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!!!!


----------



## Chrisqts (Sep 3, 2009)

Same problem here please help


----------



## Chrisqts (Sep 3, 2009)

chiped said:


> I bought a USB to Parallel port cable UE-PA15CC for non printing purpose [basically for EEPROM programming, robotics].
> It came with a CD of drivers for 98 and ME. But no drivers for XP as it says XP detects it automatically. But my Operating system has not detected it. Also it doesnt accept the 98 or ME drivers.:upset:
> The manufacturer is WanTeng (http://www.wantong3w.com)
> I am using XP SP2 64-bit Edition.
> ...


Did you get your problem solved????


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
If you are using XP it requires no drivers.
XP supports this device.
What you do have to do is install the printer and enter the printer properties.
Change the port setting to *LPT2: (USB to Printer Port).*

Here is the owners manual (see attachment).

Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## vijpri (Nov 24, 2009)

The first thing is dat d cable u bought is a printer cable,so its difficult to work on EEPROM programming,U can use LIBUSB on linux platform to send data to the 25 pin


----------



## uxt (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a similar problem. The manual in the link is for the UE-PA15PC, indeed a printer cable (centronics), but the request is about the UE-PA15CC, sold as bidirectional parallel interface.
see http://www.wantong3w.com/en/cpxx.asp?id=13
My Netbook running Windows 7 recognized the adaptor as USB2.0_Print and swiftly installed Microsoft´s usbprint.sys. That is just wrong, a parallel interface is not just for printing. Someone took a part for the whole here.
I need a driver for Windows, urgent! Please help.


----------



## m2star (Feb 16, 2011)

hi all my problem is also similar i have to use it for programming my FPGA that doesn't have usb port i bought the wanteng UE-PA15CC for having parallel port purposes but the port is showing that its a usb printing support cable 

how to solve my problem please someone help........


----------

